# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Shipping bike options?

## Cartman

Anyone know the cheapest route to moving dirt bikes round the country? I've scored another bike for my kids to rebuild its free so I don't want to spend the earth in getting it here. Auckland to southland. Or I will just part it out and courier the good parts.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

freight truck....at thier time..... same deal for furniture company,if you happy to wait till they have spare space,they MAY be accomidating...the horse transport guys may also be worth a call,never know they may be quiet and filling a bit of space for lower price mightnt be dumb move for them.

----------


## muzza

Bike Tranz or 

https://nzmotorcyclemovers.co.nz/

----------


## timattalon

I have used a fellow in the past who travels all about with farm implements. Cost me $450 for bike from warkworth to chch a few years back. Not sure if he is still operating but I'll PM his number to you and you can ask him...

----------


## muzza

David Gunn has a mate who shifts stuff all over the country . Contact him.

----------


## gqhoon

Shades Trucking 

Shades Trucking : Specialist Transport of boats, caravans, farm machinery, tractors, forklifts, trailers, avaition equipment, helicopters and non running vehicles based in Taupo NZ

----------


## DavidGunn

> David Gunn has a mate who shifts stuff all over the country . Contact him.

----------


## Bonecrusher

https://www.biketranz.co.nz/

I've used these guys twice no problems SI > NI and vice versa cost effective and professional

----------


## Cartman

Thanks for the replies guys quotes seem to be around the 750$ mark which is too rich for my blood I will part it out thanks for the help.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

> Thanks for the replies guys quotes seem to be around the 750$ mark which is too rich for my blood I will part it out thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


That's too expensive man, keep looking around. I shipped a Honda 500 quad down recently from Hamilton to South Otago for $450 and that was with Freightlines!

----------


## XR500

> Thanks for the replies guys quotes seem to be around the 750$ mark which is too rich for my blood I will part it out thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Its not just transport. Everyone seems to want insane money for doing anything these days. I do wonder where it will all end?

----------


## DavidGunn

> Its not just transport. Everyone seems to want insane money for doing anything these days. I do wonder where it will all end?


A trip to Southland from Auckland and return takes 5 days, a lot of wages, fuel and 2 ferry crossings involved...I did it a couple of months ago and not something an old prick like me wants to do too often even as a passenger...as for rising costs, the governments plan to run the ferries on a different fuel has already affected costs by 6% on just that one item alone.

----------


## outlander

> Its not just transport. Everyone seems to want insane money for doing anything these days. I do wonder where it will all end?


and it will end... people will be squeezed enough to 'hands up'. This hasn't happened quite yet in this country, but it will and until such time the greed will continue. A learning curve if you will, seen it pan out elsewhere.

----------

